# My Extreme Power build is completed!



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

FINALLY! Here is my completed Extreme Power build. I have been riding it for over a month, but I am just now getting around to posting some pics. 

Specs: 2008 Extreme Power, 54cm traditional, ST01 paint, 1160 grams for the frame w/seat collar. 2008 Campy Record 10 speed group. 2009 Campy Shamal Ultra 2-Way wheels. Colnago carbon post. Deda Zero 100 stem and Deda Newton shallow bars. Total weight with bottle cages and computer included is 15lbs & 15oz. 

Superb ride - stiffer, lighter and quicker feeling than my C50. Some or possibly most of this may be attributed to the different parts & wheels, however, so it is hard for me to make a direct comparison on just the two frames. I will say that it is a shame that the EP was ever defined as a “sprinter’s bike”. It is way too well rounded and excellent in every area to have ever gotten that kind of a narrow identity. I would take it over any other bike I have tried. 

Anyway, enjoy the pics. I have also included a pic of my faithful old C50, which is now on sale (frame only) on Ebay. Keeping both would be too much of a strain on my marriage!


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

smokin Kenny!

Time to get back on the bike for me ..


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Fantastic bike! Love that paint scheme...the white version is nice too.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

We were discussing this in the Colnago Picture Post thread, but figured I would put it here since it is more appropriate. Here is a 50 cm sloping Extreme C in ST02 on ebay that is brand new and nobody wanted to bid more than $1,550 for it. If it would not cause the end of my marriage and I had some room in the garage, this frame would be headed my way. As it is, I bought some Mavic GEL 280 rims and received the eye roll yesterday. LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

She is a beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautiful bike! Congrats.
Shawn


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there are any major changes in the power extreme 07 over the 08 and 09??? and are they significant??

Thanks


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Midwest Playa said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are any major changes in the power extreme 07 over the 08 and 09??? and are they significant??
> 
> Thanks



As far as I know, the only difference is that the EP went to an English threaded BB in 2009. My 2008 EP has Italian thread. No differences that I know of besides that.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey KennyG, how do you like those Shamal Ultra's? Been thinking about those and the Enrus Ultra or the Neutron Ultras....can't make up my mind. I'm about 137lb, 145 max.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

What about the Forks? what is the diffrence between the star carbn and the 75????

Thanks Again

Its How I roll

Midwestplaya


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Midwest Playa said:


> What about the Forks? what is the diffrence between the star carbn and the 75????
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> ...


There is definitely a difference in the forks. The Star weighs more than the 75. The Star fork on my Cristallo came in at 507 grams before cutting it, and the 75 on my C50 came in at 425 grams before cutting it. So, you are looking at about 80 grams in difference between the 2 forks. Now, as far as ride difference is concerned between the forks, I have no idea because I have yet to finish building my C50.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

And also, there's a reason why the Star Forks are a little heavy-those forks are SOLID (our shop actually has cut a crashed one before). They provide great handing abilities especially in descents, which IMO is worth the weight. I don't have much experience with the 75 but from what I know they are solid as well.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

simplyhankk said:


> Hey KennyG, how do you like those Shamal Ultra's? Been thinking about those and the Enrus Ultra or the Neutron Ultras....can't make up my mind. I'm about 137lb, 145 max.



I really like 'em. I am 150lbs, and they feel very stiff to me. They are also very light. Look great as well...


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> There is definitely a difference in the forks. The Star weighs more than the 75. The Star fork on my Cristallo came in at 507 grams before cutting it, and the 75 on my C50 came in at 425 grams before cutting it. So, you are looking at about 80 grams in difference between the 2 forks. Now, as far as ride difference is concerned between the forks, I have no idea because I have yet to finish building my C50.


I think the C75 is a bit of a better fork, lighter and I find it stiffer.
C75 is made in Taiwan, Star was made in Italy. C75 is identical to the CLX fork, just different graphics.


----------

